# Free N00dz!



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Good, now that I have your attention, I need a sick Daisuke Nakamura sig, please!

My last request was: http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/53676-sig-request.html

Pics: Any.

Title: Daisuke Nakamura.

Sub-Text: Evil Ira.

More Sub-Text: None


Colors: Any


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmm, I want to get something in for you Ira but we'll have to see Im feeling really uninspired lately.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll make something.

There are A LOT of good pictures, it's hard to choose. (sarcasm) -.-


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

fucker


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

4 some reason i have to Re-download the full version of PS.. but here ya go.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> 4 some reason i have to Re-download the full version of PS.. but here ya go.


I am really digging that. It looks awesome.

Yeah, I'm away from Photoshop, so I can't do anything at the moment.

How would you like to be repped?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> I am really digging that. It looks awesome.
> 
> Yeah, I'm away from Photoshop, so I can't do anything at the moment.
> 
> How would you like to be repped?


It doesn't matter any rep is good rep haha


----------

